# Why I Like Hyatt-and TUG



## DAman (Sep 5, 2012)

With the advice I have received on TUG I purchased (resale) a gold Hyatt week at Pinon Pointe-1880 points-last year. Also included were a couple hundred leftover EEE points for me to use in II.  I also own another week(resale too) there but for this post I want to talk about this one week only.

What a deal! With my points and the A/C we just received I have exchanged for 3 weeks in a studio at Marriott's Timber Lodge(mid-Dec, early Feb. and early March) plus 6 nights(2 midweek stays that I combined) in a 2 bedroom at Pinon Pointe.  So for *1 MF* plus 3 II exchange fees, and 2 Hyatt reservation fees I have 27 nights reserved.  Not only 27 nights but 27 nights at places where I want to stay when I want to stay there. My nightly cost is $55.  To quote others here on TUG "Motel 6 prices" but not Motel 6 accommodations.

Thanks to all the people on TUG who helped me.  In the next few years I want to take my family to Hawaii(if we can get one of our boys on a plane) and plan to use the advice I have seen here on TUG.  

I don't expect to leverage my units(I have 7 weeks in 6 different systems) like this every year but I am pleased by the way this has worked out. Most important is my wife is very happy with the units we have stayed in.

I still can't believe I have scored with the three great ski weeks in Tahoe(ok mid Dec. may not be a great ski week but I am certain I can find something to do in Stateline for a week if there is no snow).  My Heavenly annual pass should arrive soon. I am very lucky to have found TUG and Hyatt.


----------



## heathpack (Sep 5, 2012)

DAman said:


> With the advice I have received on TUG I purchased (resale) a gold Hyatt week at Pinon Pointe-1880 points-last year. Also included were a couple hundred leftover EEE points for me to use in II.  I also own another week(resale too) there but for this post I want to talk about this one week only.
> 
> What a deal! With my points and the A/C we just received I have exchanged for 3 weeks in a studio at Marriott's Timber Lodge(mid-Dec, early Feb. and early March) plus 6 nights(2 midweek stays that I combined) in a 2 bedroom at Pinon Pointe.  So for *1 MF* plus 3 II exchange fees, and 2 Hyatt reservation fees I have 27 nights reserved.  Not only 27 nights but 27 nights at places where I want to stay when I want to stay there. My nightly cost is $55.  To quote others here on TUG "Motel 6 prices" but not Motel 6 accommodations.
> 
> ...



Totally agree with you, have had similar experiences trading Hyatt.

Great trades, we have never been to Tahoe but loved Piñon Pointe.

H


----------

